# Green Capitalists?



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Quite often discussions on the forum and elsewhere pit environmentalism against the economy. I don't believe it has to be that way. In the latest issue of PERC (Property and Environment Research Center) http://www.perc.org/ there are some excellent articles showing how a little enviropreneurship can lead to some great benefits for the environment as well as make some good hard cash for my capitalistic friends. See http://www.perc.org/articles/article1059.php and http://www.perc.org/articles/article1065.php
A good local example is Deseret Land and Livestock. They (LDS Church) manage the land not only for cattle, but also the wildlife. As a result, the Church brings in substantial revenue, not only from the cattle operations, but also from hunting and fishing. We are learning that the land can't be managed for one species only, otherwise all suffer, and you might make a little cash on the side.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

There are certainly examples of successful environmentally friendly companies that manage their businesses in ways that are profitable and respectful of the nature. Deseret Land & Livestock is often mentioned as having innovative management practices that benefit all concerned — including the wild things living on the land. Still, that's an unusual operation owned by an organization that doesn't feel compelled to maximize short-term profits at the expense of the bigger picture. Convincing a small operator who is skirting the edge of financial insolvency to do that same, however, is a hard sell.

I do think that attitudes are changing, however. The old pioneer mentality of the land being something that has to be tamed, has largely given way to a philosophy of good stewardship. There isn't an endless supply of mother nature, and it's largely become apparent to most everyone that we need to take care of this world. Exactly how to do that, of course, remains contentious — especially when money and, worse still, greed are thrown into the mix.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I do think that attitudes are changing, however. The old pioneer mentality of the land being something that has to be tamed, has largely given way to a philosophy of good stewardship. There isn't an endless supply of mother nature, and it's largely become apparent to most everyone that we need to take care of this world. Exactly how to do that, of course, remains contentious - especially when money and, worse still, greed are thrown into the mix.


Actually, if you read the writings of Brigham Young you will see he was a huge advocate of being a 'good steward' over the land, not just a 'tamer' of the land. I know many back then were not, but many were.

I disagree also with you saying there isn't an endless supply of Mother Nature, I believe if you are a good steward she is endless and there is plenty for ALL. A "true capitalist" understands that and conducts his affairs accordingly. Greed is NOT a bad thing, if channeled correctly. I am greedy in my wish to become wealthy, but my reasons for my desires dictate that I be a good steward in the process.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

You know Pro, sometimes I think you disagree for the simple sake of disagreeing. 

I state something, you say you disagree, then you proceed to simply expand on what I just said without actually saying anything that runs contrary to what I said in the first place. In other words, we're on the same page with this, and I doubt that we disagree at all — despite your claims to the contrary? :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Petersen said:


> The *old pioneer* mentality of the land being something that has to be tamed, has largely given way to a philosophy of good stewardship.


To which I responded with:


> Actually, if you read the writings of Brigham Young you will see he was a huge advocate of being a 'good steward' over the land, not just a 'tamer' of the land.


I guess when you said, "old pioneer", I thought of 'our' pioneers. :? :wink: I maintain we can go back to the beginning of man to some being good stewards of the land and others being abusers of the land, I don't think it is a 'modern' thing.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not too long ago, I flew to Chicago on a business trip. On the way back, the plane flew over Nauvoo and then proceeded to roughly follow the route my great grandfather had walked as a teenager 150 years ago pulling a handcart. At 500 mph and 30,000 feet above the ground, while the stewardess served me soft drinks, I looked out of the plane as we flew over the area in Wyoming where he almost froze to death in a snow storm after weeks of walking. The trip nearly killed him, while I managed the whole distance in a few minutes while sitting on my butt sipping a Coke.

The past 100 years has brought a fundamental shift in most people's one-to-one relationship with nature. The fight for survival in a hostile environment has changed into a fight for increased comfort and convenience. Having food on the table no longer means sweating through the summer, praying for rain to irrigate the crops needed to last through the winter. Hunting and fishing are more of a hobby today than they are primary means of supplementing a family's diet.

Sure, the principles of good stewardship aren't at all new, but I do think that there's an increasing realization in those few of us who still interact with nature on a personal level, that there's a certain fragility in nature that was not so readily apparent 150 years ago.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Good stewards of the land should insure plenty for all. However, we do live on an island in the universe, a lot of things on this planet are finite, and resources can be used up rather quickly by the world's burgeoning population if we are not careful. 
That is why I feel everyone - capitalists - environmentalists - politicians - need to work together to come up with real solutions instead of fighting and bickering over labels.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> That is why I feel everyone - capitalists - environmentalists - politicians - need to work together to come up with real solutions instead of fighting and bickering over labels.


Excellent point! And although it's fine to talk about Alaska, the fact is that Utah will soon be facing similar challenges of our own. New energy development, if not done correctly, will offer some serious threats to some of our important habitat. I'll wager that in the years ahead, we'll see some interesting partnerships.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Good stewards of the land should insure plenty for all. However, we do live on an island in the universe, a lot of things on this planet are finite, and resources can be used up rather quickly by the world's burgeoning population if we are not careful.
> That is why I feel everyone - capitalists - environmentalists - politicians - need to work together to come up with real solutions instead of fighting and bickering over labels.


Well said.


----------

